# Blade Wobble in Commercial Slicer



## strawman (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I had been watching Craigslist like a hawk and finally found a great deal on Univex 7510 slicer.  It is in great shape and everything seems to run well.  But, the blade seems to have a slight wobble to it.  I don't think it would ever be an issue, but, I downloaded the manual and it doesn't say anything about that.

Any advice? I will contact Univex next week but, I am just wondering if anyone has encountered this problem.  I would just like it to run perfectly. 

Thanks in advance for the replies!

Adam


----------



## daveomak (Mar 30, 2012)

Strawman, evening....   Can you wiggle the blade, turned off of course ???? If not, mark the "high" side, loosen the blade and rotate 90 deg.... Check the high side again... It it moved, the blade may be bent or there is foreign matter under the blade where it seats against the axle.....  If the high side remains in the same place, the axle may be bent.....  check the mating surfaces between the blade and axle for trueness....   If you throw it away..... My garbage can always has room.....   Dave


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 30, 2012)

Sounds like a bad blade bearing.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 31, 2012)

Probably a bent shaft. Looking at a 1992 model its around 45 dollars

Joe


----------



## strawman (Mar 31, 2012)

The high side is remaining the same.  So it is probably a bent shaft/axle.  There are three screws holding the blade and one came out well, and I am soaking the others the help break them loose. 

If the cost is less than 50 bucks to make it run perfect, I will be tickled.  I paid 250 and everything else looks good on it and it seems like it is built like a tank. 

Thanks for the replies.  I will keep you posted.


----------



## jrford24 (Feb 14, 2020)

Strawman! I have the same issues. Did replacing the bent shaft/axle   work?


----------

